# Ref; Joke from a local butcher



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

So every time this local butcher sends out a newsletter, a joke is in it..today I got this one:

A hotel guest calls the front desk and the clerk answers,
"May I help you?"
The man says, "Yes, I'm in room 858.  You need to send
someone to my room immediately.  I'm having an argument
with my wife and she says she's going to jump out the
window."
The desk clerk says, "I'm sorry, sir, but that's a personal
issue."
The man replies, "Listen, I can’t get the window open...
and that's a maintenance issue."


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 3, 2018)

I liked that!!!:p


----------

